# Ervaringen met instellingen > Ervaringen met ziekenhuizen in België >  Ervaringen met Groep Ziekenhuizen La Ramée-Fond'Roy (La Ramée)

## Nationaal Gezondheids Forum

Adres:
Groep Ziekenhuizen La Ramée-Fond'Roy (La Ramée)
Boetendaallaan 34
Brussel

Bezoek de website van Groep Ziekenhuizen La Ramée-Fond'Roy


*Plaats hieronder jouw ervaringen met Groep Ziekenhuizen La Ramée-Fond'Roy.*

----------

